# CFRC Montreal



## WinterJet (3 Feb 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with CFRC Montreal in terms of speed? I put in my application two weeks ago and they need to dig up old CFAT scores and do the regular processing stuff. I was told to call in two weeks if I didn't hear anything before then so I'll be doing that Monday. I'm just curious to know if anyone has any good/bad stories about this particular recruiting center, speed-wise.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Feb 2007)

How old is the file they have to "dig up"?


----------



## WinterJet (3 Feb 2007)

About three years.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Feb 2007)

i went there in 1993 and was in st-jean 6 weeks later....your case however, will need more time.........


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Feb 2007)

WinterJet said:
			
		

> About three years.



Then it's probably been archived in Ottawa and could take a while to get back to the CFRC.


----------



## WinterJet (3 Feb 2007)

Câlice. Oh well. 

Thanks for the prompt reply, all.


----------



## Meridian (3 Feb 2007)

WinterJet said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with CFRC Montreal in terms of speed? I put in my application two weeks ago and they need to dig up old CFAT scores and do the regular processing stuff. I was told to call in two weeks if I didn't hear anything before then so I'll be doing that Monday. I'm just curious to know if anyone has any good/bad stories about this particular recruiting center, speed-wise.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi. I'm in EXACTLY the same situation.
I dropped mine off two weeks ago Monday... doing the CFAT/VFS/Med stuff from about 4-5 years ago. No call yet.   
The Sgt I spoke with said something about a month total for the whole process (interview, etc)... so I definitely need to call I think, especially since there was room this FY...

Oddly enough, I had applied online, and I think this may have confused them. When I came in, I handed the typed out/printed out application form to the Sgt, and he seemed to think nothing of it, with all the docs that he certified, etc.   That was Monday. The Friday I got a call from a MCpl asking me to complete some forms they were sending; I explained I had already dropped it all off, and he said "You did!? Oh. Ill check." Then hung up.  *Shrug*.


----------



## WinterJet (3 Feb 2007)

Yeah, a Sergeant there told me I'd definitely be in before the end of the fiscal year so I at least have that going for me.


----------



## Meridian (3 Feb 2007)

WinterJet said:
			
		

> Yeah, a Sergeant there told me I'd definitely be in before the end of the fiscal year so I at least have that going for me.



Are you applying Officer or NCM and if officer, what enrollment plan/moc.
It makes a difference on priority


----------



## WinterJet (3 Feb 2007)

Infantry NCM.


----------



## dardt (4 Feb 2007)

WinterJet said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with CFRC Montreal in terms of speed? I put in my application two weeks ago and they need to dig up old CFAT scores and do the regular processing stuff. I was told to call in two weeks if I didn't hear anything before then so I'll be doing that Monday. I'm just curious to know if anyone has any good/bad stories about this particular recruiting center, speed-wise.
> 
> Thanks.



Call once a week unless you're specifically told another timeframe, always make sure you get name / rank. I experienced significant delays with my current application at CFRC Montreal (during the initial stages, things are going smoothly now) but that's just me. 
In your case two weeks sounds like a very reasonable amount of time to wait.


----------



## WinterJet (4 Feb 2007)

Thanks, man. I plan on calling tomorrow, so here's hoping.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (4 Feb 2007)

I'm in Victoria BC now and it took a week to get my 2.5 year old file (I saw it with my own eyes) from the Montreal CFRC. Not bad considering they said it would take 2 weeks... and I was called when it had arrived!


----------



## WinterJet (5 Feb 2007)

Just called up and the lady said my application wasn't in her system which meant it would still take a few weeks. More time at the gym then I guess.


----------



## rounder199 (9 Feb 2007)

Although the people are friendly at CFRC Montreal, it seems like it takes them longer each step of the way compared to the rest of Canada.  After a friend and I from Montreal passed Aircrew in Trenton along with 10 others from across Canada in August, our files were merit listed almost two months later than everyone else.  Because of this we were not eligible for the January selection as everyone else received an offer and is at basic training now.  

A word of advice to anyone applying through the CFRC Montreal:  Bring your papers in person (to avoid delays and problems) to the attention of your recruiter, and follow up regularly on the status of your file.   I never received a call from them, nor callbacks to messages so make sure to be persistant to make sure your file is progressing.  

Best of luck...and know that eventually.......you'll get there.


----------



## WinterJet (9 Feb 2007)

I called back again today and got given the name and extension of someone to gripe to directly next week. Here's hoping it works.


----------



## Phantom Train (10 Feb 2007)

I applied as a Signal Officer last October at the Montreal CFRC. I passed the CFAT in November and the interview and medical test in December. When I passed the interview, they told me I would get news from them around January 15th. I called them on January 24th to get the status of my application since I hadn't received any call. The person I talked to told me it could take a while because they had problems getting people for the course. Then another person called me the day after, January 25th and told me to expect a call in the next 2 weeks, which hasn't yet happened. And the Signal O is in demand right now... 

Anyway, I'm just relating my story so that you don't give up, the CFRC Montreal DO seems slower than the others from what I have read from other posts, but just keep calling once in a while and you'll eventually get the good news, I still believe it's worth the wait


----------



## WinterJet (10 Feb 2007)

It definitely is, it's just bothering me that a buddy of mine back in Victoria applied, did all his tests and went to course within 30 days and I'm still chilling here. Hurry up and wait


----------



## WinterJet (13 Feb 2007)

CFRC Montreal is waiting for CFRC Victoria to send them my file. Should be done quick after that I was told.


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2007)

From personal experience, recruiting centres in all major centres will prolly be slow to process their applicants... larger population mass, more applicants, yada, yada, yada....
(regardless of the additional staff they do/should have)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

FWIW, when my offer for my CT/OT came thru to CFRC Halifax, they transferred my file to CFRC Montreal as I am now in Qc (St-Jean).  They were very quick to action it and get my admin/file rolling.

I was there last Friday to sign the papers and the place was full of activity.  I was "in the back" behind the secure doors, and all the staff I seen was going pretty full tilt.  There was alot of people in the reception area being looked after too, I noticed.  Very busy spot compared to what I had experienced at CFRC Charlottetown went I first went Regs in '89, and Halifax CFRC this past year.

For those who are doing a CT via CFRC Montreal and are going to be Attached Posted there for any length of time, PM and I will give you a few pointers to watch for that I have from the past few days...


----------



## WinterJet (14 Feb 2007)

So the guy at CFRC Montreal had me call CFRC Victoria to ask them to give Montreal authorization to access the file. It took five minutes so now it's all squared away.


----------



## WinterJet (19 Feb 2007)

My application is apparently at the aptitude test department. How long is it going to take for them to dig up my old CFAT scores and see if they're enough for my trade choice?


----------



## ark (19 Feb 2007)

WinterJet said:
			
		

> My application is apparently at the aptitude test department. How long is it going to take for them to dig up my old CFAT scores and see if they're enough for my trade choice?



Last year at CFRC Montreal I was told they usually keep the score for 3 years in the system. If it has been longer since you took it, they have to go dig it in the archives somewhere (Borden maybe?). In my case it took around 4 weeks to get my score from the archives.

Once they have the score they will be able to tell you right away if you meet the standard for your new occupation.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## hourclock (9 Mar 2007)

When I dropped off my application, they were able to tell me if I was eligible for the new trade the very same day.  In fact, the recruiter was able to check the archives on the spot, so I never had to wait for a call.  

Getting my pers file from my old unit was quick enough, as I made sure to rag on those who needed to sign stuff.  I made sure to pick up the file myself and bring it in personally to the CFRC.  I've heard horror stories about other units that took forever to initiate things, also they send things by mail and that can take one or more days just to arrive.  Then it has to get to the right person and blah blah blah.  If you can, bring it yourself.

In my experience Esquimalt was pretty quick about things, as far as pushing papers.  But I never dealt with the CFRC Victoria so I don't know if both have the same reputation.  

It took a month or so before they called me in for my Medical and Interview and was told to wait for my offer.  Being on the merit list was when it took the longest amount of time.  But, considering your choice trade, I think things will happen considerably faster.  That's where they need people, so....

Anyway, I finally got my offer a little over 5 months after handing in the application.  I was given a month to get my shit together before starting, no doubt, PAT Platoon.  We'll see.. I leave in a week!

Good luck and keep checking up on your status.  I did once a week.


----------



## sky777 (24 Jul 2009)

Hi there,
How situation in Montreal now?
I am going to start application process this summer, 2009.Thanks.


----------



## the_girlfirend (24 Jul 2009)

Hey,

I have been dealing with CFRC Mtl for about 1 1/2 year now... like in any other office... there are great people that really want to help and there are people who just don't seem to care. Everytime you deal with CFRC, wrote down the names and dates and if one day you have trouble getting an answer or if you need help then you might want to ask for someone specific that you know really cared about helping you in the past.

also the speed is really up to your specific situation... security clearance and complication in the medical are out of your control... but when the ball is in your hands... do what you have to do to make it fast.

Good luck


----------



## EPF (24 Jul 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> security clearance and complication in the medical are out of your control... but when the ball is in your hands... do what you have to do to make it fast.



Exactly. I also want to add that when you're waiting for a call to schedule your different appointments, it doesn't hurt to ask for updates (without ranting or nagging, of course!). The staff's there to help you get in (everyone I've talked to seemed to care), so if you're keen and ask questions, they'll be happy to help, to check what's going on with your application and, if possible, to get it moving. That was my experience, anyway.   

Good luck!


----------



## mellian (24 Jul 2009)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> How situation in Montreal now?
> I am going to start application process this summer, 2009.Thanks.



From what I gather whenever I go there and from talks with a recruiter friend, they are really busy right now due to a lot of people applying through CFRC Montreal. I just did my Aptitude testing yesterday and then have my medical scheduled for September 1st. If everything goes well after applying now, one should not expect things happening in less than a month. 

One thing I will do is ask them every week if there is any cancellations for Medical, as well ask if it would be possible to do the medical at another CFRC that is less booked, like Ottawa (my home city two hours away). I am willing to pay to travel there if it means I can have the application process move faster.


----------



## hourclock (24 Jul 2009)

Doubt they'll let you do it anywhere else.  You'll be waiting longer if they allowed it, cause it takes forever to send paper work from one place to another and back again.  I guess it doesn't hurt to ask though.. 
Just make sure to ask if you can hand deliver any documents they would have otherwise sent to Montreal/Wherever if they do approve it.
Cheers.


----------



## sky777 (25 Jul 2009)

Thanks folks for information about current situation in Montreal.
I visited CFRC Montreal 2 times.Yes, they are very friendly people.I can apply even today. :nod:
But I have some personal circumstances- I am waiting for citizen card, because I am not was born Canadian. :crybaby:
It means my application process can take longer time then born Canadians because of security check.
But it will be third check.
First when I did application for immigration visa.Second- during application for citizenship  .
But I really want to join CF.I have bac and I want take DEO program.


----------



## sky777 (1 Sep 2009)

So, I did it.
After getting citizen card I prepared my applications ( I used Adobe Reader and printed all forms direct from it).
I took with me :
1.  4 Application Forms.
2. Citizen card
3.Evaluation of my University Diploma from Minister of Education Of Quebec.
4.My Canadian College Diploma ( I did study here in Canada,after I immigrated here).
5.My ID with photo
People were friendly there (CFRC Montreal) as ussual.Officer checked  my papers,did copy of my cards and diplomas.And after that he said that process can take about 6 months.
I don't know if there  are people like me on the forum.I am former immigrant.May be security check cam take a long time.We'll see.
I will be glad to hear from another people from Montreal, who applied recently or from former immigrants.


----------



## sky777 (1 Sep 2009)

mellian said:
			
		

> From what I gather whenever I go there and from talks with a recruiter friend, they are really busy right now due to a lot of people applying through CFRC Montreal. I just did my Aptitude testing yesterday and then have my medical scheduled for September 1st.


Hi there,
I think everything goes good with your process.
How was CFAT?Didi you do some preparation?Did you recive result at the same day?


----------



## mellian (4 Sep 2009)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> I think everything goes good with your process.
> How was CFAT?Didi you do some preparation?Did you recive result at the same day?



I mainly brushed up on my math and reviewed the sample CFAT test. They will not give you specific results, but will be told if your results meets the trade requirements and if not, may have a quick interview and provided other trade options that you qualify.


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Sep 2009)

That is right... 
Also in my case, at the interview the captain gave me my score.... I did not ask for it and I don't know if it is common... but she told me like it was normal for her: "oh! did you get your CFAT score?"


----------

